# Hydor in-line heater on filter inlet?



## Siege (19 Dec 2019)

i know the traditional way to to place the inline heater is on the filter outlet.

But is there any reason why it can’t go on the filter inlet. Has anyone done this or can explain why it is not a good idea?

I would like to put it on the inlet and co2 inline on outlet. Tank is only running at 22 degrees.

Cheers

Steven

Ps. Is there any other inline heaters on the market? I only know of Hydor.


----------



## John S (19 Dec 2019)

I always ran mine on the inlet when I used it and CO2 on the outlet. No issues for me.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2019)

I tried it once, it's just more prone to getting gunged up and therefore not necessarily working as efficiently. 
If it helps I have both heater and atomizer on the outlet. Atomizer first and then heater.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (19 Dec 2019)

It tends to create air pockets more easily when it's placed on the inlet, but if you're careful when priming the filter and tilt the heater a bit to get all the air out there's no reason you cant do it.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Dec 2019)

Think its because heat raises so the heating should in theory be better if the flow is the same way so, plus theres the potential detritus as Tims says and post filter is cleaner OFC


----------



## Siege (19 Dec 2019)

Cheers guys,

I’ll try to leave it on the outlet and see if there’s room for co2 also.

If not I’ll give it a go on the inlet.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2019)

Not a pretty picture but this is how I've done it in quite a low height cabinet...


----------



## lazybones51 (20 Dec 2019)

I'm having the same dilemma. There's not much room in a 60p cabinet with a big canister filter, FE and inline CO2.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (24 Dec 2019)

Siege said:


> Ps. Is there any other inline heaters on the market? I only know of Hydor.



Just stumbled across the JBL Pro Temp


----------



## Andrew Butler (24 Dec 2019)

Siege said:


> explain why it is not a good idea?


one possible reason I've read, aside from getting gunked up is not reading correct temperatures (do they anyway?) however you can fix that easily by increasing the temperature on the heater and adding a separate controller such as an Elitech a brand widely used in marines. This one makes things easy as it's pre-wired and is sub £20, I use it on my titanium heaters and they've never failed. They just involve a small probe being added inside the aquarium to monitor heat which really is tiny.

*Check out the Elitech website where at the moment the are £15.99, free shipping and an extra 5% off if you add the code 'EXTRA5' as of 24/12/2019


----------



## jkh13 (24 Dec 2019)

Siege said:


> Ps. Is there any other inline heaters on the market? I only know of Hydor.



There are these Chinese ones you can find on eBay for around £20. ETH300 or something. No idea whether they are good or not.


----------



## Ed Wiser (24 Dec 2019)

JBL has a model coming out in February 

http://www.jbl.de/en/products/detail/8742/jbl-protemp-e300


----------



## alto (25 Dec 2019)

Siege said:


> any reason why it can’t go on the filter inlet


Pump design - this will shorten filter pump life
(though perhaps the ADA pumps are atypical - contact tech support )


----------



## Deleted member 18375 (27 Feb 2020)

did you ever do this? was looking at something like this in the future


----------



## Siege (27 Feb 2020)

Hi.

yes have set it up this way on both ADA and Eheim filters. Seems to be working fine on both.

only concern is long term it may reduce the heaters lifespan due to dirt build up.


----------

